

JavaScript Has Its Place, But Not Every Place - CmonDev
http://accidentaltechnologist.com/javascript/javascript-has-its-place-not-every-place/

======
moron4hire
Increasingly, the places people want to run your code are most easily
addressed by browsers. And the only language that runs in the browser[1] is
JavaScript.

I'm not saying the current state of JS development is great.

[1] The Browser being a nebulous term encompassing multiple hardware profiles,
operating systems, and browser implementations

